# WTB- steel bianchi cyclocross frame



## colinatx (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm looking for a bianchi reparto corse w/ cantiliever mounts, a bianchi cross project, or a bianchi tangent. 

Something around 54-55cm.

I'd also be interested in anything else you know of that you could argue is a steel cyclocross build. 

Let me know!

Colin


----------



## colinatx (Feb 16, 2011)

Nobody??


----------



## anchor47 (May 7, 2010)

I have a 1991 Tangent 55cm. It was not used for several years , but I had it re cabled and rode it quite a bit last summer. All original components and it rides nice.


----------



## colinatx (Feb 16, 2011)

I want this! pm'd.


----------



## anchor47 (May 7, 2010)

I am currently weighing my options of whether to keep this and build it up or buy new. If I buy new I was going to keep it for a recreational rider. That said I would be open to an offer. You can see some photos of this bike on a post in the "bikes and frames" forum titled "build my bike". It is still a bit dirty from my last fall rides, but there are no major flaws or rust and it all works great.


----------

